# Looking for a Rough Water Kayak



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

This fall I will be spending time on Portsmouth Island and Cape Lookout..

I will be paddleing out very short distances to the shoals off each island..thru some choppy,rough,breaking swells
For the most part I will be packing surf rods,tackle,small cooler and my new Pup..IslandRaider..Another aussie pup about 50# 
(her pics incl. so there is an idea in consideration on her size)

For the most part will be anchoring in deep water behind shallow shoals,geting out and walking the bars..
Some fishing from the Kayak itself will also be a factor..

Id appeciate any suggestions of what type,model,ect.. would be the best for this senario..Low end in $$$ --$$200-$$500 range or more if this range is not enough for this type of use..

thanks in advance

Pup & The Island Raider

{NEVER Forget The MysticWarrior}


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I personally like and have had an Ocean Kayak Trident .They are very stable and designed for the type of use you mentioned. But over the price range of $500. You may find a bare used one for 600 to $700. I sold my 15ft for $650 last year . Now I have a Hobie outback but I miss the O.K.Trident and I'm looking fo a 13ft'er.
One you may get for around #$500 is an older Ocean Kayak Drifter or Ocean Kayak Big Game. These are very stable . Keep a look out for one Craigslist .Before you purchase one check for Demo days your local kayake dealers have starting this time year. Ask lot of questions and paddle some to see if you like them or even would like kayaking.
Pretty litlle "doggie" you have there!
Good Luck. keep us posted.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I would go down there and see what the locals are using.
Talk to them, and go from there.


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

Pup, the kayaks mentioned so far are great but if money is the final factor, the Ocean Kayak Caper and/or Drifter work great for what you're looking for. The Caper is 11ft but has a small tank well. The Drifter is a foot longer at 12ft, has decent storage capacity, and has the beam and weight capacity for you and your new First Mate. I believe other brands, while still great, start getting more expensive and/or heavier. I think 12 ft is a good size to punch through the waves on launch and make landing between wave sets easier. This is just my $.02. As a reminder, strap down all you can. 
I've always enjoyed your reports through the years. May your adventures be as much fun with your new friend as they were with The Warrior.
Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

How about this one?
Comes with:
Eagle Cuda FF
Seat
Paddle
PFD
$550/offer
703-862-2596
Mike


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Call me crazy, but it seems like a 2 person yak would be best. It seems like the extra seat would gave your pup a stable place to chill while paddling out. It doesn't sound like you're going to do but so much fishing out the yak itself so no need to look for a hard core fishing yak. A milk crate with rod holders sounds like all you will need, if you're going through breakers, your gear will be stowed under the yak anyhow.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Pup...

Good to "see" you around. Hadn't heard out of you in a while. 
The new friend is beautiful.

I have a Wilderness System Ride 135...not sure you'll find one in the price range you mentioned, but I've got to recommend it. 
I fish the ES shoals and Cape Lookout shoals....unbelievably stable. It has a large bow hatch and you can get surf rods in it. It has a tankwell large enough for a smaller cooler and still leave the pup plenty of room. Or the pup would also have room in the cockpit with you. 

With that being said...if that blue drifter is for sale....jump now. That's a good deal. 
The Drifter was my second choice when I was first looking a few years ago. Was harder to locate "locally" than the Ride though. 
Both are very stable and have been tested on the same waters your looking at. You should be pleased with either. 



tight lines
paully


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

ya know..after I looked at all the suggested models above I came to the conclusion that a 2 person yak would probly be the right way to go..
1.I only have room [in the camper] for a 14ft yak. 
2.Can one person paddle decent in a 2 person yak...with a heavy load up front ?
3.Can a 2person yak stay afloat up on breakin' shoals?
4.Where would my pup ride?? Doesn't look like there would be room for me to paddle effectively if she was in front of me?

Thx again for postin' your thoughts..I truely appriciate them' and your compliments on my stories..means a lot..I write them for you.

my plans ar to spend 1 1/2 months on PI [late sept-oct] and 2 months on Lookout.[Nov - Dec]..3 1/2 month total..the trip will be a workin' trip writin'up every day..it's much harder than anyone could believe..

I live in south florida now so it would be qhite a haul to pickup the yak advertised...I'm 1000 miles south...





thx again and look forward to your thoughts

pup and The IslandRaider

[NEVER Forget The MysticWarrior]


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You know an Ocean Kayak Malibu 2 maybe just what you want to paddle the pup around in.
I've seen some paddle from the back seat and some from the front seat.So depend which end you paddle where the pup would ride. I'd prefer it in front of me but don't let him eat your bait especially with a hook in it.
I'd recommenced trying one out if you know someone that has one or try to demo one at your friendly O.K. dealer or rent one there.Some will let you apply the rental fee if you decide to buy one from them within 30 days.Good Luck!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The only draw back to the 2 man would be hatch access they usually do not have large access hatches capable of getting long rods into easily. My dad has a malibu 2 and my brother has a malibu 2xl both have seating options for either one or 2 passengers the 2xl just has more room and a higher capacity rating. If she stays calm it would probably be easiest to have her sit in front of you. I paddle with my son in between my legs so I can hold him with a little squeeze if needed, don't know is she will sit still like that though. They good thing about the 2 man is that when coming back in through the surf you can shift your weight back and keep the nose from digging.


----------

